# El shuttle y la maravilla de un despegue.



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Como algunos ya me conoceran, en repetidas ocaciones, trato de traer al foro, un poco sobre informacion bastante importante, o en su defecto, un poco dificil que sea publicado en TV. Y esta no es la excepcion. En este caso me enorgullece compartir con ustedes un video bastante interesante.
Se trata nada mas ni nada menos, que un segmento, realizado por videos de tres lanzamientos. ¿Pero que puede tener esto de especial que no hubiera mostrado anteriormente? No son videos como los anteriores, estos tienen algo especial. Son segmentos grabados por las cámaras de alta velocidad utilizadas por los ingenieros de los shuttle.
Hablar un poco mas sobre ello, es inecesario, simplemente, dense un momentito de 45 minutos, para ver estas secuencias bastante increibles sobre la maravilla de ingenieria que es posible lograr cuando la especie humana se propone dar un paso mas alla de los sueños.
Saludos.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

anti el video me parecio genial!!!! de verdad...y la intro que le diste tambien jejeje

particularmente el tema espacial, cohetes, satelites..universo me encanta y particularmente satelites me apasiona 
porque mi viejo trabaja en el armado de ellos y conoce la nasa 

siiii!!! es un wacho jajajaa pero tenemos en casa de las mantas que se les coloca a los satelites para cubrirlos de las altas temperaturas...fotos a montones y calendarios y miles de cosas....
hasta tengo una carpeta con recortes de diario de los armados donde participo mi viejo, el lanzamiento, y fotos e informacion en general....

maquetas colgadas en la habitacion de mis hnos....que se yo....de todo....

y este tipos de video...he visto algunos y me fascinan!!! 

asi que si tuviera que poner puntos....con +1000! te conformas?? jajaja


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 15, 2010)

jajaja gracias estimada meli... ahora entiendo por que te metiste a electronica... En verdad que si es un trabajo fenomenal, y es cosa seria esto de los satelites. Te felicito y aprovecha todo lo que te pueda ayudar y enseñar el. Envidio esa ventaja tuya. Creo que tenemos muchas cosas que charlar. A mi tambien me apasiona la tecnologia espacial.
Saludos meli y gracias por el dato! y felicidades por interesarte en esto.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 15, 2010)

felicitarme? yo te tendria que dar las gracias.....lol: jaja ahora comienza un cilco infinito de agradecimientos mutuos )

el es mas mecanico...de electronica no entiende casi nada...pero influye algo 
y nos devemos una charla hace banda


----------

